# What Can We Say About Gibson's 490r/498t Pickups?



## Vinsanitizer

They came with this gig-bag-laden thing I bought so I could leave it at band rehearsals so I wouldn't hafta carry a guitar back & forth to work every week.






I realized the guitar musta been chambered when I bought it because it weights 8.0 lbs, 7 of which comprise the neck and headstock, and 1 of which comprises the body. ...I'm being sarcastic - it's a light guitar. But what I didn't know about was the baked maple fretboard (sounds more like a Vermont-style breakfast dish: "_...delicious Vermont maple syrup generously poured over a freshly baked maple fretboard, and topped with a dollop of our home-made dairy cream!_" - LOL!!)

But here's what I seem to really like about the guitar: the pickups. They're the 490R & 498T's - the same ones that rocked the 70's Les Pauls before everyone went for DiMarzio super Distortions. These pickups have bite, clarity, bottom-end balls. No vintage tone here, just straight out balls and clarity into a Marshally amp. I also I like the typical "modern 50's" neck shape, although the fret ends could have been a bit more rounded off. But it sounds good, plays good, looks good - that's all I can ask.

Any fans with good comments about the Gibson 490R & 498T pickups?

Update: I just wanted to add that, while this is a fantastic guitar, I'd hardly call it a "50's Tribute" because there's nothing "50's" about it except the gold top. I can't see one other thing that's "50's" about this "tribute". Regardless, it still smokes verily.


----------



## jack daniels

Vin, some guys swear by their Gibson 490r/498t pickups. I just don't care for my 57' Classics because they sound too hard like Gibson is using A5 magnets instead of the A2 magnets advertised. My Burstbucker Pros w/A5 magnets are rather one-dimensional. I would like to try a set of Gibson A3 Custom Buckers but not at the going price. I have decided to wise up on purchasing any more humbucker pickups opting out for magnet swaps (and/or) slug/screw pole swaps. Much cheaper and more versatility. Currently in the way of humbuckers, I have (2) Gibson BB Pro sets, (2) 57' Classic sets, (1) Seymour Duncan Alnico II set, (1) Greco SG set all sitting in boxes. I received my UOA5 magnets for my Seymour Duncan 59'B and 59'TB pups today from Addiction-FX, and I'm just getting ready to swap these in.


----------



## chiliphil1

I love em' My favorite Gibson pups by a long shot. I have disliked every flavor of burst bucker I have tried but each time I play a 490/498 set I love the things. 

Also, on that particular guitar, one of those is in 1st place right now in the running to be my next axe, so what say you @Vinsanitizer is it worth the price of admission? Or should I be shopping with Epiphone?


----------



## Vinsanitizer

chiliphil1 said:


> I love em' My favorite Gibson pups by a long shot. I have disliked every flavor of burst bucker I have tried but each time I play a 490/498 set I love the things.
> 
> Also, on that particular guitar, one of those is in 1st place right now in the running to be my next axe, so what say you @Vinsanitizer is it worth the price of admission? Or should I be shopping with Epiphone?



Better quality than Ephiphone, no question. And I'm not anti-Epiphone. I fact, I was expecting to buy an Epiphone Les Paul for this need, but my store had two of these: one was brand new $800, mine was $600 used with a nick on the headstock that was hardly visible. They both sounded great, but the used one had the better setup so I just went with that. I have a Gibson Traditional, R8 and R9, and I can't really knock these Tributes for the price point. Straight neck, low action, zero fret buzz, perfectly slotted nut, looks good sounds great. My cons? The fret ends poke out - not sharp like underhumidification, more like they could have been rounded more at the factory. But that's no big deal. Also, being chambered, I would prefer an extra 8-16oz. in the @ss end. Otherwise no complaints. It's working very well at rehearsals and since I'm getting used to it, I may just use it as a gigging guitar and not worry about beating the hell out of it. So yeah, I highly recommend this guitar. For your $800 you're going to get the Gibson sound and feel rather than the overseas Epi feel. (An Epi will be heavier, have lower frets and a flatter-feeling fretboard radius, among other things like non-standard Gibson hardware). Oh - and you get a gig bag instead of a hard case. No Gibson should come with a gig bag, EVER.


----------



## chiliphil1

Vinsanitizer said:


> Better quality than Ephiphone, no question. And I'm not anti-Epiphone. I fact, I was expecting to buy an Epiphone Les Paul for this need, but my store had two of these: one was brand new $800, mine was $600 used with a nick on the headstock that was hardly visible. They both sounded great, but the used one had the better setup so I just went with that. I have a Gibson Traditional, R8 and R9, and I can't really knock these Tributes for the price point. Straight neck, low action, zero fret buzz, perfectly slotted nut, looks good sounds great. My cons? The fret ends poke out - not sharp like underhumidification, more like they could have been rounded more at the factory. But that's no big deal. Also, being chambered, I would prefer an extra 8-16oz. in the @ss end. Otherwise no complaints. It's working very well at rehearsals and since I'm getting used to it, I may just use it as a gigging guitar and not worry about beating the hell out of it. So yeah, I highly recommend this guitar. For your $800 you're going to get the Gibson sound and feel rather than the overseas Epi feel. (An Epi will be heavier, have lower frets and a flatter-feeling fretboard radius, among other things like non-standard Gibson hardware). Oh - and you get a gig bag instead of a hard case. No Gibson should come with a gig bag, EVER.



Cool, thank you for the review. I think it's my #1 choice right now.. I may pull the trigger on one in the next couple of months or so. I also agree about the bag thing, it's stupid. I bought a brand new 2016 SG STANDARD and it came with a bag...A Frickin STANDARD.


----------



## stillrockin

i have these pickups
it depends on the guitar
if your guitar sounds bright, they will sound bright
if you have a lp with a dark sound (= not a mix of warm and bright), they will sound dark too

i like the 490r it is a boosted paf and it makes a warm sound

the 498t is a powerful paf pickup and very good for the blues rock & hard rock tones
it has harmonics too
but it's not a sh 4 or a 500t


----------



## Vinsanitizer

stillrockin said:


> i have these pickups
> it depends on the guitar
> if your guitar sounds bright, they will sound bright
> if you have a lp with a dark sound (= not a mix of warm and bright), they will sound dark too
> 
> i like the 490r it is a boosted paf and it makes a warm sound
> 
> the 498t is a powerful paf pickup and very good for the blues rock & hard rock tones
> it has harmonics too
> but it's not a sh 4 or a 500t



Great response, stillrockin - thanks for that. I remember many moons ago when I'd used LP's with the 490/498 combo the neck tone was always muddy on most of the guitars. I did have a '99 LP Classic with the 500T in the bridge (I forget what the neck was on those) and I thought the 500 was too hot and one-dimensional. But I completely agree with ya that the 490/498 is great for blues rock/hard rock. They have the balls that I've been missing with pickups like the 57 Classic and burstbuckers. I definitely like these more than the 57's which I've been using for about 10 years now. They all sound good, but this is a nice change.


----------



## Vinsanitizer

jack daniels said:


> Vin, some guys swear by their Gibson 490r/498t pickups. I just don't care for my 57' Classics because they sound too hard like Gibson is using A5 magnets instead of the A2 magnets advertised. My Burstbucker Pros w/A5 magnets are rather one-dimensional. I would like to try a set of Gibson A3 Custom Buckers but not at the going price. I have decided to wise up on purchasing any more humbucker pickups opting out for magnet swaps (and/or) slug/screw pole swaps. Much cheaper and more versatility. Currently in the way of humbuckers, I have (2) Gibson BB Pro sets, (2) 57' Classic sets, (1) Seymour Duncan Alnico II set, (1) Greco SG set all sitting in boxes. I received my UOA5 magnets for my Seymour Duncan 59'B and 59'TB pups today from Addiction-FX, and I'm just getting ready to swap these in.


Yeah, another great response. I totally agree. There are a lot of pickups I'd like to try but I seriously HATE taking everything apart and all that, over and over again.


----------



## Oldpunk

Great pu's, classic balanced tone. I have em in my '13 Studio GT. They have a bite that sticks out well in the mix while not being too shrill and fuzzy. Having them tapped opens up another side turning them into a warm thick single coil while adding lots more tonal possibilities.







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Coronado

I LOVE them! I have them in my Gibson SG Menace, and, I may go out on a limb here, I believe they are my favorites! They have a bite and growl that my LP Trad, Gibson Explorer, and Gibson Studio (w/ Alnico IIs) just don't seem to have. I will say that with my 74' 1987, my Explorer at times almost sounds a bit muddy, and I have to work with it a bit to clean it up - while the 498T just has such a great sound. I love it for rhythm and for solos. I find myself grabbing the SG with the 498T and 490R when I'm recording.


----------



## Coronado

chiliphil1 said:


> Cool, thank you for the review. I think it's my #1 choice right now.. I may pull the trigger on one in the next couple of months or so. I also agree about the bag thing, it's stupid. I bought a brand new 2016 SG STANDARD and it came with a bag...A Frickin STANDARD.



I hear that! The 2016 Gibson Explorers (Trad) come with a lame bag as well. Wished they would give the option if you would like to pay a little more and opt for the hard case.


----------



## paul-e-mann

I have no good comments about the Gibson 490R & 498T pickups.


----------



## HotRats73

I love the 490 on my 1992 sg in neck position.

never liked the 498 neither on the same sg nor a 2013 les paul studio I had


----------



## Vinsanitizer

Hmmm. Mixed opinions. Seems peeps love 'em or hate 'em.


----------



## Vinsanitizer

Oldpunk said:


> Great pu's, classic balanced tone. I have em in my '13 Studio GT. They have a bite that sticks out well in the mix while not being too shrill and fuzzy. Having them tapped opens up another side turning them into a warm thick single coil while adding lots more tonal possibilities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]


Great looking guitar.


----------



## Coronado

Vinsanitizer said:


> Hmmm. Mixed opinions. Seems peeps love 'em or hate 'em.



That's what I heard as well. I was at GC about a year ago and someone had just brought in that Gibson SG Menace as a sell/trade. I wasn't very familiar with that guitar, but the price was pretty good, so I jumped on it. That day I asked about it on the MF and some really liked the 490/498, and some hated them. I'd like to try them on another guitar - I really like how they sound. I think they sound great on cleans as well.


----------



## chiliphil1

Coronado said:


> I hear that! The 2016 Gibson Explorers (Trad) come with a lame bag as well. Wished they would give the option if you would like to pay a little more and opt for the hard case.



At least with a discount of some sort. The Gibson case is $200. It would be nice to pay $1499 rather than $1399 and get a case. Maybe Gibson will figure that one out next year. Some guitars on zzounds.com have the option to add a case but you're paying retail on it.



Coronado said:


> That's what I heard as well. I was at GC about a year ago and someone had just brought in that Gibson SG Menace as a sell/trade. I wasn't very familiar with that guitar, but the price was pretty good, so I jumped on it. That day I asked about it on the MF and some really liked the 490/498, and some hated them. I'd like to try them on another guitar - I really like how they sound. I think they sound great on cleans as well.



Personally, those pups are what I think of when I think "Gibson sound" every Gibson I have ever owned or played had them except for my '77 custom, studio faded (2006?) and the '15 LP standard. Didn't like the sound of any of those guitars but every one of the others was awesome.


----------



## Matt_Krush

That set is really guitar dependent...
They cam stock in the Epiphone Custom Classic and they match that guitar well.
Neck stays clean & clear for cleans and really sounds good with one coil grounded out (split coil).
Bridge has a little more upper mids than super distortions but doesn't have that 'thin too much treble' like I had with the BurstBucker Pro.
The Epi doesn't have the maple caps that Gibson's have so I think that tame some of the highness and adds some low-end character.

I honestly liked them enough that I scored a set off craigslist and will use them in 'overly' dark/mellow sounding guitar body.
They have enough output to keep up with my Super Distortion 3 loaded guitars so there isn't a perceived volume drop when switching out guitars.


----------



## jack daniels

Vinsanitizer said:


> Yeah, another great response. I totally agree. There are a lot of pickups I'd like to try but I seriously HATE taking everything apart and all that, over and over again.



Magnet swaps and polepiece/screw pole swaps are relatively simple, once you've done it and a helluva lot cheaper too I might add. One day I'd like to experiment with a couple of humbuckers and swap coils like some are doing on the Seymour Duncan forum. Nowadays there's really no need to own so many sets of pups given these simple options.


----------



## Vinsanitizer

Matt_Krush said:


> That set is really guitar dependent...
> They cam stock in the Epiphone Custom Classic and they match that guitar well.
> Neck stays clean & clear for cleans and really sounds good with one coil grounded out (split coil).
> *Bridge has a little more upper mids than super distortions but doesn't have that 'thin too much treble' like I had with the BurstBucker Pro.*
> The Epi doesn't have the maple caps that Gibson's have so I think that tame some of the highness and adds some low-end character.
> 
> I honestly liked them enough that I scored a set off craigslist and will use them in 'overly' dark/mellow sounding guitar body.
> They have enough output to keep up with my Super Distortion 3 loaded guitars so there isn't a perceived volume drop when switching out guitars.



My R8 has BB's 1 & 2 and those have a lot of treble 'bite' as well as the BB Pro like you say. It's not that there's too much treble, it's that the treble frequencies are too high up. So while they have a good clear pick attack the BB's are a bit too sharp for me, and the neck (BB-1?) is muddy in my R8. Maybe that's why I like the 498T; it's just clear and powerful. Definitely more of that classic PAF midrange vowel. The 57 Classics have that PAF sound too, but somehow it's different, maybe smoother/darker, I don't know. They worked well for me in a handful of Les Pauls I've had and came stock on a lot of Gibsons. I always knew what to expect from them, so I could always EQ them well with amps. I think I'm just tired of 57 Classics after 10 years with them.


----------



## jack daniels

Vinsanitizer said:


> My R8 has BB's 1 & 2 and those have a lot of treble 'bite' as well as the BB Pro like you say. It's not that there's too much treble, it's that the treble frequencies are too high up. So while they have a good clear pick attack the BB's are a bit too sharp for me, and the neck (BB-1?) is muddy in my R8. Maybe that's why I like the 498T; it's just clear and powerful. Definitely more of that classic PAF midrange vowel. The 57 Classics have that PAF sound too, but somehow it's different, maybe smoother/darker, I don't know. They worked well for me in a handful of Les Pauls I've had and came stock on a lot of Gibsons. I always knew what to expect from them, so I could always EQ them well with amps. I think I'm just tired of 57 Classics after 10 years with them.



It's interesting you say that the BB 1 & 2 has lots of treble 'bite' when they shouldn't. The edgy bright crisp tone sounds more like A5 magnets than the A2's that the early BB's utilized. I have the very same experience with my 57' Classic hb's w/A2 magnets. I would describe my 57' Classics and BB Pro's as being "hard sounding" with not much give and sort of one dimensional sounding, almost like a guitar that's built with all hard woods that is just "tonally" dead and unforgiving. I have heard of guys swapping both polished and roughcast A2 magnets in for the Gibson A2 magnets found in the 57' Classics and early BB hb's with the results being more akin to vintage A2 magnets. Sounds like the BB-1 in the neck position of your R8 could use either a A3 or A4 magnet. I'd get a polished A3 and A4 magnet for this pup to swap with ($3.80/magnet). Maybe Gibson's magnet supplier is delivering A2 magnets which are more akin to A5 in their magnetic properties and therefore the response curve that we speak of. I'm so excited, awestruck, and stupified at how such a little thing as a magnet swap can make so much of a difference and for the better in my instance.

FWIW, just got through glossing over the Seymour Duncan custom shop Joe Bonamassa HB set webpage. Joe's using an A3 magnet in his neck humbucker and an A2 in his bridge humbucker. Vintage to moderate output wind.


----------



## Garrett

Vinsanitizer said:


> They came with this gig-bag-laden thing I bought so I could leave it at band rehearsals so I wouldn't hafta carry a guitar back & forth to work every week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I realized the guitar musta been chambered when I bought it because it weights 8.0 lbs, 7 of which comprise the neck and headstock, and 1 of which comprises the body. ...I'm being sarcastic - it's a light guitar. But what I didn't know about was the baked maple fretboard (sounds more like a Vermont-style breakfast dish: "_...delicious Vermont maple syrup generously poured over a freshly baked maple fretboard, and topped with a dollop of our home-made dairy cream!_" - LOL!!)
> 
> But here's what I seem to really like about the guitar: the pickups. They're the 490R & 498T's - the same ones that rocked the 70's Les Pauls before everyone went for DiMarzio super Distortions. These pickups have bite, clarity, bottom-end balls. No vintage tone here, just straight out balls and clarity into a Marshally amp. I also I like the typical "modern 50's" neck shape, although the fret ends could have been a bit more rounded off. But it sounds good, plays good, looks good - that's all I can ask.
> 
> Any fans with good comments about the Gibson 490R & 498T pickups?
> 
> Update: I just wanted to add that, while this is a fantastic guitar, I'd hardly call it a "50's Tribute" because there's nothing "50's" about it except the gold top. I can't see one other thing that's "50's" about this "tribute". Regardless, it still smokes verily.



I love the 498T in my LP studio. Put a 498T in a SG Special, didn't help that guitar.

As others have stated, I think they depend on the guitar as well.

But that LP sounds fantastic with it! I went through a lot of other sub $600 guitars and nothing has come close to the tone and byting clarity with a touch of sizzle. You will have to pry that thing out of my cold dead hands.


----------



## Matt_Krush

I have a 2014 Studio Pro that came with the BBpro & 57 classic. 
The 57 sounded good in the neck, but no adjustment could get that BB Pro into a tone that I liked.

I ended up changing the BBpro to a Super Distortion 3 and that worked great for me (especially in the detuned sets), but then it didn't balance well with the 57.....so that changed to a PAF Pro and all is well.

But all pickups are guitar and user dependent...all depends on what music styles we play.


----------



## Coronado

Any likes for the 500T and 498R? My Explorer has the 500T in the bridge (and 498R in the neck), and I've found that I need to do a little more EQ. For me, I think it seems to sound a little better with my JVM and DSL, where with the JMP and JCM 2203 it tends to get a little thick and I need to brighten it up a tad. This is the first 500T I've had in a guitar.


----------



## HotRats73

i have a gibson explorer that came with 500t and 498r and I've found them way too bassy for the explorer expecially the 500t.
498r had a nice clean tone with the volume rolled down in a single channel amp.

I think they can sound good with bright amps with light low end. 

I swapped them with a set if duncan distorion.
much better for me


----------



## jack daniels

Coronado said:


> Any likes for the 500T and 498R? My Explorer has the 500T in the bridge (and 498R in the neck), and I've found that I need to do a little more EQ. For me, I think it seems to sound a little better with my JVM and DSL, where with the JMP and JCM 2203 it tends to get a little thick and I need to brighten it up a tad. This is the first 500T I've had in a guitar.



Plain and simple. Swap humbucker magnets for ones that'll bring out what you need.


----------



## mickeydg5

Nothing. I just have nothing to say.


----------



## solarburn

They're ok. they leave me wanting more mids. Just a standard throw in pair that sound decent.

I'll take Dimarzio SD's over them any day of the week. PAFs suit me best but SD's are quite good if you know what to do with them.


----------



## chiliphil1

Coronado said:


> Any likes for the 500T and 498R? My Explorer has the 500T in the bridge (and 498R in the neck), and I've found that I need to do a little more EQ. For me, I think it seems to sound a little better with my JVM and DSL, where with the JMP and JCM 2203 it tends to get a little thick and I need to brighten it up a tad. This is the first 500T I've had in a guitar.



Always wanted to try a set of those. I'd love to get one of those 90's LP classics with them in it.


----------



## Rds

Sorry real late on this thread but I have 498t's in all my Les Paul's and installed one in a Dean v. It's my pickup of choice and I get my sound with it. First Les Paul I got yrs ago was a 93 wine red studio with a T. Very clear with balls to my ears. Have two traditionals also which I installed them in. All great sounding. I do have a few axes with 57 classics. I like those too. I'm a fan of both.


----------



## AAHIHaveNoIdeaWhatImDoing

I don't shit about shit but from my limited experience, I don't care for these. Tried out some LP fadeds that had that combo, wasn't feeling it. Also tried SG specials or fadeds (maybe both)? with that combo. Wasn't feeling it. This was at GC through a DSL amp. Online/youtube demos comparing this combo vs the 57 classics leave me with the same impression. To me, they're a little too thin. . .it's all cut/bite, no "oopmh." So if I'm looking at something and see these are the pickups in it, at this point I write that thing off.


----------



## jimmyjames

Got 'em outta my Greco Super Real very soon after buying, after trying to dial in a good sound. Not complainin', got the Super Real super cheap. Stuck a Greco Double Trick set in, later changed to '50s wiring, beautiful old school LP tone now. Gibs are now in an MIC J&D LP , still tryin' to like 'em


----------



## BanditPanda

The 2014 Studio came with 490 T & R.
Swapped them out for SD Pearly Gates.
BP


----------



## Kiko

Have 490s T & R in my 2014 studio. Bright and punchy enough, rolling of the volume a bit will also give a more vintage vibe to it. Took the covers off mine.


----------



## EndGame00

I have a love/hate relationship with the 498t.. it took a lot of PU height and pole pieces adjustments to find the right tone I like.. The high E string didn't seem to have enough volume, but the G and A strings are so "in your face"... The mids are very prominent...

I'd rather have these pickups than the BBuckers (splatty and undefined)


----------



## LCW

I absolutely LOVE the 490R/498T in my SG Standard. I find they sound best in the SG vs in a Les Paul.

Whenever I play an SG with 57’s I’m severely disappointed. The 57’s are weak and bland. They don’t have the gut punch the 498T has - speaking bridge pickup. Neck there is probably less difference. But the 490 is nice and smooth in the neck.

The new 61R/61T are actually quite nice as well in the 2018 SG Standards. They seem closer to the 490/498 than anything which is great, but I can’t find the specs on 61R/61T (resistance, magnet type, etc).

Would love to try an SG with 496R/500T for some brootz!


----------



## El Gringo

I have the 57's (57 in the neck ,57 + in the bridge) in 3 Gibson's (2 Les Paul's , and a V ) they are good pickups but just a tad bit on the harsh side . I wonder about the magnet issue though? I do agree about the CustomBuckers being the next best thing to vintage PAF's (as I have them in my R9) .I also am very impressed by the write ups about ThroBaks but they are on the pricey side .Having said that I am considering the ThroBak SLE-301's for my Les Paul Custom which I changed out the wiring harness last year ( 500K pot's and Bumble Bee caps) and it has made a world of difference in the overall tone of the instrument , now it just those pesky 57's)( interestingly enough the guitar came with Pat# sticker T-Top pickups, which as a kid I detested and I swapped out the bridge pickup for Dimarzio Super Distortion and then I replaced that one with a Duncan Distortion which was better but it really was like apples to oranges)(when I swapped the Duncan I gave the Dimarzio to a person that used it on a home made guitar of some sort) and now I have them in the back of my mind .I have one at hand but the other one is either in a parts drawer at home or somewhere else at home .I want to find the other one and get ThroBak gold covers for them and have them wax potted ,but I am having a bit of a thing finding someone to do it for me . I kind of think that the old original T-Top's might do the trick for me . Also and a very big also is that prior to 2015 when I jumped on the Marshall bandwagon (and I am never getting off it ) is that guitar's and pickup's that work with decent -to good tone are totally different animals going thru a Marshall .Example my Fenders worked well with the Fender Silver Face Twin .The same can not be said thru my 2555X .As I am very partial to humbucker equipped Les Paul's , because when Jim Marshall made those designs with Ken Bran and Dudley Craven I think they were voicing the Marshall amps with a Gibson guitar (heck maybe even a Les Paul ) I just think they work better with Gibson guitar's .


----------



## paul-e-mann

El Gringo said:


> I have the 57's (57 in the neck ,57 + in the bridge) in 3 Gibson's (2 Les Paul's , and a V ) they are good pickups but just a tad bit on the harsh side . I wonder about the magnet issue though? I do agree about the CustomBuckers being the next best thing to vintage PAF's (as I have them in my R9) .I also am very impressed by the write ups about ThroBaks but they are on the pricey side .Having said that I am considering the ThroBak SLE-301's for my Les Paul Custom which I changed out the wiring harness last year ( 500K pot's and Bumble Bee caps) and it has made a world of difference in the overall tone of the instrument , now it just those pesky 57's)( interestingly enough the guitar came with Pat# sticker T-Top pickups, which as a kid I detested and I swapped out the bridge pickup for Dimarzio Super Distortion and then I replaced that one with a Duncan Distortion which was better but it really was like apples to oranges)(when I swapped the Duncan I gave the Dimarzio to a person that used it on a home made guitar of some sort) and now I have them in the back of my mind .I have one at hand but the other one is either in a parts drawer at home or somewhere else at home .I want to find the other one and get ThroBak gold covers for them and have them wax potted ,but I am having a bit of a thing finding someone to do it for me . I kind of think that the old original T-Top's might do the trick for me . Also and a very big also is that prior to 2015 when I jumped on the Marshall bandwagon (and I am never getting off it ) is that guitar's and pickup's that work with decent -to good tone are totally different animals going thru a Marshall .Example my Fenders worked well with the Fender Silver Face Twin .The same can not be said thru my 2555X .As I am very partial to humbucker equipped Les Paul's , because when Jim Marshall made those designs with Ken Bran and Dudley Craven I think they were voicing the Marshall amps with a Gibson guitar (heck maybe even a Les Paul ) I just think they work better with Gibson guitar's .



I have the 57+ and 57 in my SG and love them, I would think they would be fairly dark in an LP, what do you say?


----------



## El Gringo

pedecamp said:


> I have the 57+ and 57 in my SG and love them, I would think they would be fairly dark in an LP, what do you say?


Maybe if they were a little bit darker that would make them less harsh if that makes sense ? They are over all a good pickup .


----------



## paul-e-mann

El Gringo said:


> Maybe if they were a little bit darker that would make them less harsh if that makes sense ? They are over all a good pickup .



I suppose a lot of LPs have 500k pots, not sure whats in my SG but if it had 500k pots it would surely be harsh I would think. I don't know...


----------



## AAHIHaveNoIdeaWhatImDoing

Isnt it funny how different folks see these pickups in completely opposite ways (not just in terms of like/dislike but actual eq/tonal characteristics) in the same instrument? I have tried a 2017 SG with the 57 classics and a 2018 which has the 61 t/r. Neither sounds bad at all...the 61s are a little hotter...even lower gain settings or touch will produce some OD...I think I prefer the 57s. To me they have good thick rock sound and are still decently hot.


----------



## El Gringo

pedecamp said:


> I suppose a lot of LPs have 500k pots, not sure whats in my SG but if it had 500k pots it would surely be harsh I would think. I don't know...


The reason I like the 500K pots is that I have more control of the tone and it is not as muddy or dark and much more versatile than before .


----------



## axe4me

Those p/u's are OK.

IMO, Lollar Imperial p/u really capture the rich presence of a humbucker.

I have it in my Teye LaPirata and it's my favorite p/u.


----------



## MonstersOfTheMidway

I had a Les Paul that came with a 490R in the neck from the factory. In that guitar, the 490R was good for somethings, but not for others. Generally, the more distortion/overdrive/dirt, the messier the tone became; the low end became "boomy" and not as defined. With a little distortion/overdrive/dirt, the lead tones were good. 

Where the 490R really shined was the clean tone. Whether you're playing straight up major or minor chord, dominant 7th, dominant 9th, 13th, suspended fourth, diminished, augmented, major 7th, minor 7th, etc., the 490R sounded really good. I liked playing jazz with my Les Paul using a tiny bit of chorus, tremolo, or delay-the 490R sounded great. Also sounded great with octave notes and percussive/muted chord playing.

I also liked 'em best with greenback/greenback-type 25 watt speakers. Also sounded good with certain Eminence, Jensen, WGS, old Altec-Lansing speakers.

490R is not a bad pickup, but for my purposes it had very specific applications.


----------



## jason_s

My ‘01 LP Studio has this p/u set. I always felt the 490R was muddy sounding clean or overdriven. This was with my TSL122. The tone is a lot better through my OR15. I like the 498T sound through any amp I’ve used. Both p/u’s seem more responsive to the guitars tone controls with Orange.


----------



## KraftyBob

I just rebuilt a 1980ish Harmony Les Paul that I bought when I played in my first garage band at 13 years old. Replaced just about everything on that guitar and scored a pair of the 490R/498T’s off Letgo for $80.

The guitar has an Alder body w/maple neck so I was a little concerned if it would be too bright. I’m happy to say that these pups really make this old guitar sing. They're somewhat brighter and more mids than my PRS Custom 22 with Dragon II pickups so it’s nice having another tone option in my arsenal.


----------



## ampmadscientist

Vinsanitizer said:


> They came with this gig-bag-laden thing I bought so I could leave it at band rehearsals so I wouldn't hafta carry a guitar back & forth to work every week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I realized the guitar musta been chambered when I bought it because it weights 8.0 lbs, 7 of which comprise the neck and headstock, and 1 of which comprises the body. ...I'm being sarcastic - it's a light guitar. But what I didn't know about was the baked maple fretboard (sounds more like a Vermont-style breakfast dish: "_...delicious Vermont maple syrup generously poured over a freshly baked maple fretboard, and topped with a dollop of our home-made dairy cream!_" - LOL!!)
> 
> But here's what I seem to really like about the guitar: the pickups. They're the 490R & 498T's - the same ones that rocked the 70's Les Pauls before everyone went for DiMarzio super Distortions. These pickups have bite, clarity, bottom-end balls. No vintage tone here, just straight out balls and clarity into a Marshally amp. I also I like the typical "modern 50's" neck shape, although the fret ends could have been a bit more rounded off. But it sounds good, plays good, looks good - that's all I can ask.
> 
> Any fans with good comments about the Gibson 490R & 498T pickups?
> 
> Update: I just wanted to add that, while this is a fantastic guitar, I'd hardly call it a "50's Tribute" because there's nothing "50's" about it except the gold top. I can't see one other thing that's "50's" about this "tribute". Regardless, it still smokes verily.



I have always liked Gibson PUs, I tried Seymour and Demarzio, and I didn't like them as much.
I think Angus Young is my favorite Gibson PU.

Another PU I like lot is JBE and Lollar.


----------



## ampmadscientist

KraftyBob said:


> I just rebuilt a 1980ish Harmony Les Paul that I bought when I played in my first garage band at 13 years old. Replaced just about everything on that guitar and scored a pair of the 490R/498T’s off Letgo for $80.
> 
> The guitar has an Alder body w/maple neck so I was a little concerned if it would be too bright. I’m happy to say that these pups really make this old guitar sing. They're somewhat brighter and more mids than my PRS Custom 22 with Dragon II pickups so it’s nice having another tone option in my arsenal.



It's not PUs that make a guitar sing.
It's the wood.
If you have a crappy sounding guitar, no matter what PUs you install there won't be any improvement.

Garbage in = garbage out.

If you have a great sounding guitar, then put good PUs on it.
But don't waste any money on waxing a garbage truck.


----------



## Australian

Hey Vin, so what is your conclusion on these pickups?
Did you keep them in the guitar?
Are you happy with them?


----------



## KraftyBob

ampmadscientist said:


> It's not PUs that make a guitar sing.
> It's the wood.
> If you have a crappy sounding guitar, no matter what PUs you install there won't be any improvement.
> 
> Garbage in = garbage out.
> 
> If you have a great sounding guitar, then put good PUs on it.
> But don't waste any money on waxing a garbage truck.


I agree to a point. The original DiMarzio pickups were not great. Very muddy at high volumes and not very articulate. 

Agree on the wood though - I love my mahogany guitars!


----------

